
XOS: an hobbyist OS project by Omar (15-year-old) - mabynogy
https://omarrx024.github.io/
======
mabynogy
It's the follow up of this story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10045254](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10045254)

